# How to use a commercial oven



## loulimar (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi,

I've just bought myself a Lincat commercial convection oven - it's second hand but looks like new - the only trouble is I'm not sure how to use it - it has a hold feature - does anyone know what this means? and it has water injection but I've no idea where you put the water - can anyone help?

Louise


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Never heard of brand. Hold is usually fan off at about 200 to 250. no idea on this model where one would put water.Does it have a damper control?


----------



## loulimar (Mar 31, 2012)

no I don't think so - there's just a switch with a water symbol above - the switch is on a spring so I presume you can only give it a shot of steam - can't see where you put the water though...
[h1]Lincat EC076 Convection Oven[/h1]


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

You might take a look at: http://www.lincat.co.uk/spare-parts to see if they have a manual...


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I would imagine there is a connection on the back of the oven to hook it up to a water supply line.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I lust googled it and here is a link to a manual http://www.lincat.co.uk/uploads/manual/IS331.pdf


----------



## loulimar (Mar 31, 2012)

Thaks folks x


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Some ovens that generate steam like a Combi are hooked into a waterline.so you can both steam and dry heat


----------



## loulimar (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks again guys - I found the instructions from the above link - it says you have to plumb it into the mains as suggested. Don't know at which point I would use steam or what the steam function is for though - perhaps if I start to do bake off products it will tell me to use steam in the instructions. : )


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

The wet or steam generated heat is a very useful thing to have. Great for veges, lobster, heating things like lasagna that you don't want to dry out. In a combi oven the degree of steam you need is set  could be  50 steam 5o dry or what ever % you want. It also is great for sterilizing some items. Cutting boards etc.


----------



## loulimar (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks thats interesting to know /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------

